# can anyone look up marraige public



## daddytime

I fell in love with a transgender person and am very happy. I do have a kid from my prior marriage and am very close to my son and have an active role in his life on a daily a asis. I would prefer that my marriage with my trans girlfriend (in NY) not but easy to find. I know marriage is public records but not sure if I should worry about this or not. I fear discrimination if other parents/kids find out. kids can tease etc. 

yet I love my partner


----------



## Divinely Favored

daddytime said:


> I fell in love with a transgender person and am very happy. I do have a kid from my prior marriage and am very close to my son and have an active role in his life on a daily a asis. I would prefer that my marriage with my trans girlfriend (in NY) not but easy to find. I know marriage is public records but not sure if I should worry about this or not. I fear discrimination if other parents/kids find out. kids can tease etc.
> 
> yet I love my partner


May depend on the state. I know you can look up marriage records in Tx.


----------



## As'laDain

I wouldn't even worry about it. Even if someone can look up your marriage, that doesn't mean they would be able to tell that your wife is a trans woman. 

My girlfriend is also a trans woman, from New York. If anyone were to look her up in public records, they would see her name and gender as she is now. They would not find any reference to indicate that she is trans. 

If your wife legally changed her name and updated her gender with the various state offices, then you probably don't have much to worry about on that front. 

I don't know how old your son is, but my daughter is 11. She knows that i am polyamorous and am dating a trans woman. I just told her that some people find it weird, but i don't think of it as a big deal, so that's how she views it. Her friends know, and they don't care because she doesn't care.


----------



## StillGoing

There's a large difference between being able to look something up and actually looking something up. If they know in which town you were born and in which you were married, there are probably records that either are public immediately or after a while (depending on your local laws). Actually doing that often isn't easy though, and only worth the effort if you suspect to actually find something.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

But it's easy if your in Ancestry.com. 
Or one of those paid background checker sites.

Marriages are public records.


----------

